# Competitive Cyclist....Done With Colnago??



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Andy @CC and he informed me that they are "getting out with Colnago"....when I asked him why, he said the brand is not that desirable any more...and "there are alot more brands doing it better".....I thought that was odd coming from the self-proclaimed "American Colnago Authority"....according to the ad banner on this site...................Any thoughts on this??


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Interesting for sure, one of a couple of signs that something is amiss with the brand. Not many of them going to be seen in the pro ranks next year either.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe moving production to far east wasn't that good idea after all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I think they really only did that with one frame though, their top end stuff is still made in Italy IIRC. Don't know why but I feel like there may be more to the story. Perhaps if they are parting ways Competitive Cyclist will elaborate on their website.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*c-bike as well?*

Check the c-bike website, they have nothing but 2 closeout frames on clearance.
Everything else is gone.
Most people I know w/Colnago's (myself included) buy them out of Europe and save $.
If you want a new EPS frame you can pay $6,500 and deal w/Veltec or pay $3,900 in Europe.
Even if you pay premium shipping and get hit w/import fees you would pay no more than $4,500.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Colnago's aren't the only item that is just priced over the top in the US right now, most imported cycling gear is through the roof by the time it goes on sell in the US.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe the importer is stopping internet sales to help support the LBSs that carry Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bellatisport in Switzerland has taken Colnago off its website. I ordered my C50 from there in early September, and when I asked him about the change on the website he told me I would still be getting my frame but he took Colnago off the website because the lead time on the frames were so long that customers continued to bother him about it and he got sick and tired of dealing with the administrative hassle of keeping customers happy. I told him I wouldn't complain about the wait time because it took about 2 months to get my Cristallo in 2006, so I was already prepared for it.

Honestly though, from what I have read on this board and elsewhere about the wait time for a Colnago frame, it is pretty pathetic. Colnago is starting to think it is way too much like Ferrari, but I don't think fans hold it in that high a regard. Since it is getting pretty cold over here, I don't care if it takes 4 more months before I get my frame, but I can see how people would be a little annoyed with this wait time if they order a frame in the spring. By the time they get their 2009 frame, the 2010 lineup will be out.

I'm still wondering what happened to the guy on this board that was promised a CX-1 in lieu of the CLX that he had been waiting months for. I'd love to hear the resolution to that matter, if it is ever resolved.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

If your in the market for a Colnago, Totalcycling.com has a few in stock (C50's, EP's, EC's) in various sizes, many for around 3k.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have noticed that the cost of the C-50 & EC (not sure about the EP) have come down about $1000 from 08 to 09 models. These prices are based on Mike at Maestro in UK. Not sure if any US dealers (if any are left) are coming down as well. I wonder what the significant drop in price in one model year is all about???


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Colnago is trying to get a hold of it's brand image. The "Grey" market on a Nag is crazy, and they want it to stop. They are taking the same approach as Campy USA, and Apple for that matter. Same price wherever you go. Internet sales included. They don't want to see price differences of $1500 on a C50 anymore. So the pressure is on the internet dealers to jack the price up to what an LBS sells for, or don't sell Colnago anymore. I guess CompCycl is choosing the later. It will be better for the brand in the long run, and put it back as a more elite/rare bike. I think they also need to stop with the color choices, too. Turnaround would be way better if each frame only came in a single color style, or possibly two.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I can assure you that I wouldn't be buying a Colnago frame at the LBS price of $4,500 to $4,900. $3,500 is bad enough. Plus, a lot of people don't live anywhere close to an LBS that will actually stock/sell Colnago. They might actually end up turning off a lot of people from their product.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maestro isn't much cheaper than it used to be. When I ordered my C50, Maestro was $3,600 and it is now $3,300. With the exchange rate fluctuation, I am hoping that my C50 will cost $3,300.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yea, right. .*



smokva said:


> Maybe moving production to far east wasn't that good idea after all.


 

That was an intelligent reply. Hey, get this, I sold my 2005 C50 for a Wilier Le Roi that's made in Taiwan. They are producing better composite bikes than Italians ever will.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

"than Italians ever will." Again, that is a pretty subjective and all encompassing phrase. How do you know what the future will hold 100 years down the road. How do you know that an Italian carbon fiber manufacturer will not create a new process for carbon fiber, patent it, and then create better carbon fiber than Taiwan? Something tells me that you are slightly biased toward Taiwan. Me, I'm slightly biased toward Italy since both of my parents are from there.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Genaric Term. .*



fabsroman said:


> Something tells me that you are slightly biased toward Taiwan. Me, I'm slightly biased toward Italy since both of my parents are from there.


carbon fiber as a word is generic and meaningless. I use the word composites as it deals with the actual layup of the plys (orientation) types used such a T60 T40 etc,. . and it's mix. Taiwan has a very serious aerospace program and works with the big guys like McDonald Douglass. Taiwan knows about manufacturing. Italy is far behind the USA and Taiwan in manufacturing of composite structures. You will soon see most all Italian brands like Wilier designing the frames and molds in Italy, and completing manufacturing in Taiwan. For those who buck the tide, they will fall on hard times. Colnago knows this and it's readying his company for it.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> I think they also need to stop with the color choices, too. Turnaround would be way better if each frame only came in a single color style, or possibly two.


Colnago has always been about the paint jobs.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> Maybe moving production to far east wasn't that good idea after all.



I think they may have tarnished the image of Colnago by out-sourcing of some of their range. I see where Competitive Cyclist are coming from. I think the Colnago C50's main attraction to buyers is that they are made by hand in Italy, with a beautiful finish. Though look to Colnago's competition and they are offering products that are cheaper, with more modern technology in them and with recent, greater sucess in the pro ranks (which we all know sells bikes..)

I love the fact the C-50 range is still made in Italy, but others might be looking at something abit more modern in design. Maybe the CX-1 will sell well, but will people take it over, for example, a Cervelo R3 with that frames success and exposure in the pro ranks? Time will tell..

No I see where you coming from, the C50 range is beautiful but as someone recently said on this forum, abit of a dinosaur now...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Maybe the 'out-source' thing has hit back at American business, rather than striking the labor force only. You know, Global Economy and all that? Serves em right when we the consumers go overseas for better deals, like manufacturers have been doing to maximize their profits.

I find it pretty cool when I can send to the UK for Italian tires and get them about 25% cheaper, to my door, than I can buy em from BTD, which is just 50 miles from my home here in the US Northwest.

Don Hanson


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

as much as i love colnago.... i can see why its been going down... and i also have a friend at competitive cyclist and he told me roughly about the same stuff..... 

to me it seems that all these other companies that are coming up seem to have strong presence in the pro tour.... great marketing..... and some innovative features and what not to boost sales......

seems like colnago is behind in all of em...and at the same time not really providing the "masses" what they want from a ultra high end bicycle company....

i hope things turn around.. id love to see colnago return to greatness... the new eps and cx1s look like a good start... getting a winning pro team would be great also....

people love being on winning bikes.... its great to know that their bike had some race history and is the "fastest bike out there"


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If Rabobank hadn't pulled Rasmussen from the 2007 Tour, Colnago would probably have a Tour victory for that year. That said, I agree with Rabobank's decision to pull Rasmussen. It sucks for Rasmussen, but even more for Colnago since they had nothing to do with him lying about his whereabouts.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> If Rabobank hadn't pulled Rasmussen from the 2007 Tour, Colnago would probably have a Tour victory for that year. That said, I agree with Rabobank's decision to pull Rasmussen. It sucks for Rasmussen, but even more for Colnago since they had nothing to do with him lying about his whereabouts.


ha u think nago had it rough lately how about bmc...???

bmc.... landis > vino > to no pro tour team.....


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

thedips said:


> ha u think nago had it rough lately how about bmc...???
> 
> bmc.... landis > vino > to no pro tour team.....



Thats true, poor BMC (and Phonak).

Not seen a BMC in the peloton since the 2007 Tour scandal....


----------



## rahalracing (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm new to the Forum and have a 97' Lemond Maille Jaune Carbon...a Trek really. I was considering the Extreme C, but have heard they're building in Asia as well. I don't know a great deal about bike composite technology....but I do know cars...Ferrari doesn't outsource it's F1 chassis to Taiwan to shake and bake. It seems like the Colnago may be outsourcing because of the cost. Ferrari has no price horizon.

I'm 5'6" and 152....is the Extreme C the model to look at? Cervelo maybe?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Extreme C still made in Italy-100%*



rahalracing said:


> I'm new to the Forum and have a 97' Lemond Maille Jaune Carbon...a Trek really. I was considering the Extreme C, but have heard they're building in Asia as well. I don't know a great deal about bike composite technology....but I do know cars...Ferrari doesn't outsource it's F1 chassis to Taiwan to shake and bake. It seems like the Colnago may be outsourcing because of the cost. Ferrari has no price horizon.
> 
> I'm 5'6" and 152....is the Extreme C the model to look at? Cervelo maybe?



The CX-1 which is their new top-of-the-line frame, is made in Taiwan. Other lower end models like the aluminum Arte or the carbon CLX are made in Taiwan.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly is correct about the bikes made in Taiwan, and I think you can add the new TT frame, the Flight, to that list.

As far as the Extreme C is concerned, it would be fine for you at your height and weight. I'm just under 5' 9" and weigh between 150 and 142 depending on what time of the year it is, and I just ordered a C50 because they are supposed to be the plushest/smoothest ride of all the Colnagos, and I want to be able to ride for 4 to 6 hours without feeling like crap. Plus, I would never race on a carbon frame because of the expense, so weight doesn't really matter to me too much for my everyday training ride. Doesn't even matter that much for racing either.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The Exterme C is made in Italy. 100%.
The new Flyte is 100% made in Taiwan.


----------



## dreamhp (Dec 2, 2008)

*Made in Italy*

My Dream HP may be 'low tech' but I can ride all day with little fatigue. Colnago seems to be another victim of the Walmarting of America, where artisans and craftsmanship give way to cheaper price and mass produced goods. I'll take my bike, made in an ISO certified facility in Italy, and ride this investment in my sport/hobby for years.

I'm still riding my hardtail low tech Kestrel MTB, too. Now with a nice carbon fork, bars, and seat post.


----------



## mwbrogan (Jul 24, 2008)

jd3 said:


> Colnago has always been about the paint jobs.



But Vetec seems to be only importing limited paint options to the US this year...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That has been the story with them even last year. You just couldn't get a C50 in ST01 in 2008 in the US, or at least I couldn't find it anywhere around me or on the internet. Meanwhile, you can get every paint scheme under the sun in Europe and Maestro will even paint the current frame lineup with any paint scheme from I believe 1998 to the present and it is a lot cheaper too.

I forget who the US distributor was before Veltec, but I think they were doing a heck of a better job at it compared to Veltec.


----------

